# Clown Loach



## MooImmaFish (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a urgent question about Clown Loaches. Do they come smaller than 12-16"? I was wondering because I have a 20 gallon tank and REALLY want one.*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The only time they are smaller is when they are young. The will grow to 12 inches. I wouldn't advise one for a 20 gal at all as they will outgrow it fast and need to be in a group of at least 3 or 4.


----------



## Spuds (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with susankat, It really isnt suitable even as a temporary tank... there are lots smaller species of loach however most max out at 5"... a group also wouldnt be suitable in there long term...

You could always get around 10+ Kuhli loaches.. they are perfect for a 20gal.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

The question I am wondering about is.... How long does it take for them to reach about 5 inches? I know a guy that has 2 that are around 7-9 inches and he has had them around 7 years, he keeps them in the 265 gal display in his fish store in Pa. So if it would take 2-4 years to reach that size then that would give ample time to plan for a larger tank. Just a thought. I agree with the Khuli's, I think that would be a better choice and they would do great with sand and plants.


----------



## MooImmaFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info and suggestions. I don't think that I will get the other kind of loach, though, because I don't have a sand bottom, or the time for live plants. =(


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

dirtydutch4x said:


> The question I am wondering about is.... How long does it take for them to reach about 5 inches? I know a guy that has 2 that are around 7-9 inches and he has had them around 7 years, he keeps them in the 265 gal display in his fish store in Pa. So if it would take 2-4 years to reach that size then that would give ample time to plan for a larger tank. Just a thought. I agree with the Khuli's, I think that would be a better choice and they would do great with sand and plants.


Given ample and varied meaty foods, clown loaches grow moderately fast. I've had them reach close to max size in 2-3 years.

Also, just my .02, but it's never a good idea to buy a fish with the expectation of 'moving it to a bigger tank eventually'. Life happens, and you may not be able to live up to that expectation, and that's not fair to the animal.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

dirtydutch4x said:


> I know a guy that has 2 that are around 7-9 inches and he has had them around 7 years


If this is the case, they are severely stunted. (

Whether they were in a smaller tank in the beginning or something else but they should definately be nearly twice that size. They grow moderately fast.


----------

